
This soothing, intricate puzzle game will make you feel like a genius (2017) - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/14/16774194/gorogoa-game-review-iphone-switch-steam
======
crsv
The game is called Gorogoa, feel free to google it. Clickbait titles on HN
suck.

~~~
Tomte
Complaining about article titles sucks even more.

